# FreeBSD and Virtual Box 2.0.4



## mrhobbeys (Nov 24, 2008)

I am trying to install free BSD over Vist64 on VB and I am getting errors. Any ideas on what I might be doing wrong VB turns off before I can take note of the errors. I even tried to do a screen shot but it was too fast.


----------



## abarmot (Nov 24, 2008)

FreeBSD doesn't work correctly on VirtualBox.
I have tried many times.
Vmware workstation is really best choice.


----------



## mrhobbeys (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## RudiK (Nov 24, 2008)

Qemu also works very nicely but requires a bit of tinkering to get the networking setup:

http://www.davereyn.co.uk/download.htm


----------



## unimatrix (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm currently dealing with the same situation.  ALthough, I've not had the problems others have reported with virtual box other than I can't seem to get the networking to work correctly.  

I'm going to try under Parallels tomorrow and see if I get anywhere on my Mac.


----------



## Bad2theBone (Dec 7, 2008)

If you're using VBox 2.x.x select Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop as your interface, it'll work. The AMD interfaces don't work at all, problems with driver I think.


----------



## Bad2theBone (Dec 7, 2008)

To abarmot. I am able to get FreeBSD-7(i686-32Bit) working in text mode in Virtualbox-2.0.6. The GUI starts up but it's not really usable, I haven't tried any tweaking yet. I cannot get the 64 Bit version to boot, it'll just sit there after "Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0". I've got hardware virt enabled in both my PC's BIOS and in the VBox VM options.


----------



## unimatrix (Dec 9, 2008)

I can confirm that if you set the network card to the Intel 10/100 the network works and I'm able to load X11 and then Opera 9 without a problem.  

So virtual box seems to work for my needs.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to add my two cents on the topic:

I have 7.0-RELEASE-i386 up and running in VB 2.0.6 on 32-bit Vista. No X installed. Building a custom kernel stops with *sigreturn: eflags = 0x80282 *.

I have to suspend the job to get back to the command prompt. So, no VB doesn't work with FreeBSD.


----------



## aliangshisb81743 (Dec 11, 2008)

*aoc*

is aoc power leveling and age of conan power leveling the same mean??


----------



## mrhobbeys (Dec 14, 2008)

VirtualBox 2.0.6 works much better than 2.0.4  

Now I can get the freebsd to say it is installed but I get an error "can't load 'kernel'"

I am searching the forums right now to see if I can find the problem but I have not found it yet.

Thanks


----------



## GD (Dec 22, 2008)

on xVM virtualbox 2.1.0  and guest freebsd 6.4
sigreturn: eflags....
anyone any clue?


----------



## nox@ (Jan 3, 2009)

GD said:
			
		

> on xVM virtualbox 2.1.0  and guest freebsd 6.4
> sigreturn: eflags....
> anyone any clue?



This is a known problem: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/458
There is a (guest!) kernel patch posted as workaround in that ticket, tho I haven't tried it.


----------



## SeanC (Jan 3, 2009)

Depending on what you need from your virtual machine, Bochs is an option. 

It is painfully slow, however, and I wouldn't recommend it as a platform to "try out" FreeBSD.


----------



## nox@ (Jan 4, 2009)

SeanC said:
			
		

> Depending on what you need from your virtual machine, Bochs is an option.
> 
> It is painfully slow, however, and I wouldn't recommend it as a platform to "try out" FreeBSD.



Well, vmware usually works too (server is free, as is esxi), or if that isn't available on your host (like on FreeBSD), qemu.  (If you are on Linux there's also kvm or xen which are faster than qemu...)

Oh, and I've since been told that eflags thing doesn't happen anymore with FreeBSD head guests (aka -current), so that _may_ be an option too.


----------



## SeanC (Jan 22, 2009)

Just an update:

VirtualBox has released a update(version 2.1.2) that is said to fix the *sigreturn eflags* error. 

Time to find out...


----------



## SeanC (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope. *make buikdkernel* stops with:

*sigreturn eflags 0x80286
sigreturn eflags 0x80247
sigreturn eflags 0x80203*


----------



## sam (Mar 27, 2009)

*VBox 2.1.4 / Gentoo / FreeBSD 7.1 Stable*

Thought I would poke the thread and mention that this showed up for me when trying to build bash out of ports. I'm trying to get a current status of the issue out of the VBox bug tracking system, but it seems the symptom has been showing up a lot and, well, I'm getting confused.


----------



## SeanC (Mar 30, 2009)

> I'm getting confused.



Don't be confused. It's simple: VirtualBox and FreeBSD do not work under high workloads.

It is not a problem with FreeBSD, it is a problem with VB.


----------

